# Stowa Flieger Klassik 36mm vs. 40mm



## Unce_Turbo_997

I'm entering the Stowa owners club again, this time with a Flieger Klassik. My first was a 1938 Chrono in Black, which I foolishly flipped to fund an Omega Planet Ocean.

After looking through Jorg's site for the first time in a while (_*what's with those new 'Stowa' logos?*_) it seems as if a lot has changed in the four years since my last purchase. I've narrowed my selection down to the Flieger Klassik, but this new 36mm is intriguing. The 41mm Chrono fit my wrist well and I know the 40mm Flieger case is smaller, so it shouldn't be an issue, but maybe the 36mm is smaller in the "perfect fit" kind of way. I've tried on older Rolex 36mm models (Datejust and Explorer I) and those always felt really comfortable to wear. Different watches I know, but the size felt right. Anyway, my point is how different are these watches to wear? Is the 40mm big enough to be annoying on my wrist? Is the 36mm so small that it will feel lost and more like a dress watch?

For reference my daily watch is a Rolex Sub-ceramic, so I'm used to the 40mm size (technically larger in this case) and the heft. I would wear this Flieger as an alternate daily watch with suits and stuff. Thanks for any input from those who have bought these!


----------



## mr_raider

I like the 40mm. There are so few companies that make proper 38-40mm watches these days. It's the sweet spot IMHO between wrist presence and comfort. The IWC mark XVIII comes to mind also.

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## B....

mr_raider said:


> I like the _*40mm.*_ There are so few companies that make proper 38-40mm watches these days. It's the _*sweet spot*_ IMHO between wrist presence and comfort...........
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


Well said. I have a small wrist & a 36mm feels great BUT, I like to be AWARE of something special. Whereas a 41+ mm watch to me is a bit too overpowering for my wrist size.
B.


----------



## B....

For the OP : Re. logo. I'm a new Stowa enthusiast so I have no attachment to the old style logo. The new style to me is pure class! It's not in your face ( ;-) ) like the other & the grey colour on the Fliegers is SO tasteful. It also contains a symbol as well as script which is a nice touch. 
B.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997

B.... said:


> It's not in your face ( ;-) ) like the other & the grey colour on the Fliegers is SO tasteful. It also contains a symbol as well as script which is a nice touch.


Yeah, you're right! Looking at it more and more I feel the same. I found an old picture of two Fliegers; one with the old logo and one with the new logo. The old one _really_ stands out, whereas the new one is subtle. I like the grayed text on it and guess I can live with the logo :-d


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997

So after wearing some of my smaller dress watches this weekend I realized that I have enough of those and would like something with more presence, so 40mm will be the choice for me!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997

Actually, quick question about Stowa date windows. In some pictures they look like simple cut-outs and in other pictures they look like a two-step frame for the date. Which one is the current date window?


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> So after wearing some of my smaller dress watches this weekend I realized that I have enough of those and would like something with more presence, so 40mm will be the choice for me!


I think the 40mm size is perfect for the Stowa fliegers.

I used to own a Stowa NYC LE 6498 powered 41mm A dial. I liked the watch but felt the case was a bit large. A friend bought it from me. I now have a 2801 powered 40mm B dial and it's perfect. The slimmer case with a slightly smaller diameter is perfect, IMO. Both watches for me were sterile dialed so no opinion on the logo. :-!


----------



## mboyko

I say 40mm


----------



## dbskevin

I am a sub-40mm guy so I'd pick 36mm, in my opinion 36-38mm is the best size for any watch. But that's just me =)


----------



## happyrock

The 40mm Flieger wears pretty small I feel. I don't think you could go wrong either way.


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997

Update - still thinking about it. I really wanted a 40mm flieger with logo, but I just _cannot_ get over the new logo design. It's not for me. Hoping for something on the forums and sales corners to pop up for me to buy.


----------



## superultramega

Why not the no logo face? I think the flieger looks great without, some watches I'd feel are too naked but the flieger seems historically accurate. Maybe because it looks so much like an instrument? 

It seems like most people prefer the old logo. Stowa bring it back as an option!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997

superultramega said:


> Why not the no logo face? I think the flieger looks great without, some watches I'd feel are too naked but the flieger seems historically accurate. Maybe because it looks so much like an instrument?


That's exactly it. The top bit of the dial looks naked to me without anything there.


----------



## rreimer91

I'm wearing a 40mm Stowa Flieger no logo. I find the 40mm a perfect size.


----------



## Toni Crouton

On my 6.7 inch wrist, I'll rock the 36mm all day long.


----------



## Toni Crouton

Sometimes I even think the 36mm Rolex Explorer would look better than the 39mm I have. 
With the trend going back to smaller watches, the 36mm Flieger is very versatile.



Toni Crouton said:


> On my 6.7 inch wrist, I'll rock the 36mm all day long.


----------



## mj043

36 is perfect. I have a 36mm Seamaster 300m and it’s the most comfortable watch I own. The small size gives it it’s own presence.


----------



## SnakeMan

As someone who has worn a 44mm Sinn U2 for the last 11 years, I feel that a 36mm is a Ladies / Youth size.
I recently bought a Sinn 103 which @ 41mm I feared would be too small, but it is fine. I am currently considering buying a Stowa Klassik Sport, 43mm case. I tried on a IWC Pilot Heritage 40 mm and it felt way too small (but I was wearing my Sinn U1000 that day).

I guess it just depends on what you are used to.


----------



## yongsoo1982

another consideration is that the 36mm is full lume, if that sways you at all. 
regarding the 40mm, I ended up going with the logo option, because I also felt it needed something there. I don't know they intended it or not, but their choice of color for the logo is just brilliant because it almost fades into the dial--so you're almost getting the sterile dial anyway. a great balance imo


----------



## NyCSnEaK

36mm on this variant is precise. The 40mm with the 48 L2L looks too big to me. Lugs at the edge of my wrist is a big no no.


----------



## jasonthelee

My 36mm just arrived and I'm impressed with the quality of the watch. The nicest one I had before now was a SARB035. However, I wouldn't say I'm struggling with the size but I'm wanting to reassure myself it's the right size for me. This will be my one watch that I hope to wear daily for years to come so I want it to be right. My wrist size is just under 7" and it appears that 48,6mm lug to lug on a Klassik 40mm shouldn't be too big. Any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## dontomaso

jasonthelee said:


> My 36mm just arrived and I'm impressed with the quality of the watch. The nicest one I had before now was a SARB035. However, I wouldn't say I'm struggling with the size but I'm wanting to reassure myself it's the right size for me. This will be my one watch that I hope to wear daily for years to come so I want it to be right. My wrist size is just under 7" and it appears that 48,6mm lug to lug on a Klassik 40mm shouldn't be too big. Any feedback is appreciated!


It looks absolutely perfect! If it feels slightly to small right now, just give it a week or two.


----------



## SnakeMan

jasonthelee said:


> My 36mm just arrived and I'm impressed with the quality of the watch. The nicest one I had before now was a SARB035. However, I wouldn't say I'm struggling with the size but I'm wanting to reassure myself it's the right size for me. This will be my one watch that I hope to wear daily for years to come so I want it to be right. My wrist size is just under 7" and it appears that 48,6mm lug to lug on a Klassik 40mm shouldn't be too big. Any feedback is appreciated!
> View attachment 13164245


I bought my Stowa Klassik Sport (43mm case) two weeks ago and it is a perfect fit on my wrist which is 6.75" ..... I guess it depends upon what you are used to.


----------



## Kelderek

jasonthelee said:


> My 36mm just arrived and I'm impressed with the quality of the watch. The nicest one I had before now was a SARB035. However, I wouldn't say I'm struggling with the size but I'm wanting to reassure myself it's the right size for me. This will be my one watch that I hope to wear daily for years to come so I want it to be right. My wrist size is just under 7" and it appears that 48,6mm lug to lug on a Klassik 40mm shouldn't be too big. Any feedback is appreciated!


It looks great on your wrist!
Since the Flieger Klassik has a very thin bezel and a large dial, it looks larger on the wrist than it actually is. I would think most 36 mm watches look small on your wrist, but this one doesn't.


----------



## jasonthelee

I appreciate the kind comments, but I feel like the photos did a poor job of how the watch appeared in real life. There was a lot of wrist left over on each side and I think the part that bugged me most was how thin the 18mm straps appeared.

When I was originally trying to decide on which watch size to pick, I justified the 36 based on the descriptions of how large this style of watch wears, how it appeared in photos of similarly sized wrists, and that Stowa listed the 40mm as not being available until mid-July (no logo, with date), whereas the 36 was in stock. After the 36 arrived and didn't wear as large as I hoped, I called Stowa that night and spoke with Viveca. Turns out after she did a quick check on stock that they 40mm was indeed available for shipping right away. And they shipped the 40 out that day after I ordered.

Here's the part that sucks and hopefully a bit of caution to anyone who isn't sure about what size they really prefer. Even though I'm returning the watch and should get full credit back for the watch itself, I'm uncertain about three things. #1. Refund on original shipping of $45 (doubt it), #2. Refund of Paypal USD to Euro conversion BS of $48 (better off doing a direct transfer I guess), #3. FedEx customs bill (not sure how much but guessing $30).

Shipping back to Germany in a mode fast enough to get it back to them within 30 days was $130. So I'm out anywhere from $130 to $250. So not the greatest experience but that's my fault for not being patient enough to wait until "mid-July" if that's the size that I wanted. However these costs weren't completely clear to me before I ordered (ie PayPal).

It's a great watch though! I like the morning ritual of winding, the glow in the evening, and the generic simple beautiful face. Sinn was at the top of my radar for months but there was always something about the style or logo that turned me to Stowa. I'm adding a comparison photo of the two sizes, something I really had trouble finding beforehand.


----------



## Srvtecej

I think you made the right choice. Based on the pics you provided the larger 20mm strap seems more 'right' with this style of watch. Someone with a 6" wrist would probably be better off with the 36mm. I happen to be right in the middle at 6.5" and still am having a hard time deciding between the two. Given the history of the piece, maybe wearing something slightly larger than I'm used to isn't so bad.


----------



## Fikk

Mine is 6.25" and I think both the 36mm of my flieger and the 40mm of my marines are perfectly fine. Just a matter of taste.


----------



## HamSamich9

Currently I am trying to decide between the Flieger Classic 40 manual wind or the Classic 6498 small second manual wind. Size difference is pretty negligible, but I am having a really hard time deciding between the two. I much prefer the caseback of the 6498 and the big window into the movement, but I am disappointed it doesn't have a hackable seconds. It also kind of annoys me that the small second hand is not lumed. I think I may just go with the 40 with the manual wind ETA movement. Overall, I think I will be much more satisfied with it.


----------



## HamSamich9

Not to mention, I love the look of that long sweeping second hand. Especially when illuminated in the dark. I think I just convinced myself while typing all of this. Thank guys lol


----------



## Fikk

A flieger without central second is a no go for me.

The size between the classic 40 and the 6498 is only 1mm but the height is 10mm vs 12mm so the feeling is completely different.


----------



## jasonthelee

Just a follow-up on my return experience with Stowa. They refunded my money for the 36mm today to include original shipping. Also you receive any PayPal currency exchange fees you may have paid. That's nearly $100 that I wasn't necessarily expecting. 

I'm in the hole $130 for the return shipping with FedEx and probably could have done it cheaper with USPS. But I have more confidence in FedEx getting it there in the 14 day window. 

Very happy with the 40mm and hopefully the details of my experience will help someone else out in the future.


----------



## brettone2002

Got the b style since it takes away the decision, they only come no logo


----------



## heffergm

I think either will work. I have the 36mm. If they do more runs with dials that excite me like this one did, but they only do it in 40, I'd get one. I feel like the 36 is like my Rolex Explorer substitute... although I'd have liked 100m of water resistance, it's still a lovely watch:


----------



## Eugene Hot

View attachment 15334568


----------



## jmariorebelo

heffergm said:


> I think either will work. I have the 36mm. If they do more runs with dials that excite me like this one did, but they only do it in 40, I'd get one. I feel like the 36 is like my Rolex Explorer substitute... although I'd have liked 100m of water resistance, it's still a lovely watch:
> 
> View attachment 15365614


That dial is so pretty, even from still images you can feel how dynamic it must be.


----------



## heffergm

I'm a sucker for a good sunburst. I'll be honest, I wish they did a 38mm, but I can't complain too much.


----------

